# Jtd. Frog Lure 4 Fathers Day



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

Im giving this to my Dad for Fathers Day.. Its a solid plastic pour 7" jointed frog.. 175mm E-tex coating,.. Carved from clay, then casted silicone slip-molds for the parts, casted from Featherlite floating liquid plastic..


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

That's very cool! If I got that as a gift from my son, I'd be afraid to ever lose it! Well done!


----------



## liveblue23 (Jun 8, 2010)

awsome looking frog. i hope hes fishing that thing open water with that treble hook.


----------



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.. Nope, not to fear, this one will never see the water, not beyond my swimtest anyway.. My Dad is +80 yrs and wants it for his lure display case.. But others I've made do good, I use a large black 4/0 double barb hook mounted w/barbs pointing up under the belly to get into the weeds with.. But Pops wasnt going to fish it anyway so I put a treble on..
Jp~


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Super awesome!!! Great detail!!!


----------

